# Blackhead/Acne or pimple soap recipe needed



## Deola (Mar 18, 2015)

My kid sister has pimple/blackhead, please whoever knows a soap recipe that is really good for this can share. It will be highly appreciated.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  

You may want to go to the introduction forum and introduce yourself and tell us a bit about yourself.  How long you have been making soap etc.   

Also, many will not be overly eager to share their recipes as we have worked long and hard on our recipes and kind of guard our secrets.  However, if you scroll to the bottom of this post, you will see other topics related to your question you may find helpful.

Do you have a recipe in mind?  If so,  post it and we would be more than happy to help you with suggestions.  There are many reasons and things that cause acne/blackheads and what works for one person may not work for another.  It takes a lot of trial and error to find what works best from one to another.  I know from experience what works for me may not work for your sister.

There is a lot of awesome information and people on this forum always willing to help.:smile:


----------



## Dahila (Mar 18, 2015)

Usually keeping the face clean and not to use pore blocking creams, and regular washing at least once a week with very soft brush, helps.  Removing dead skin also help so facial scrub.  For acne charcoal soap helps,  
It is kind of strange you come here, and first post is asking for recepie  :-(
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 18, 2015)

I have two teens ( need I say more) I make them a liquid soap ( you can find some basic recipes in the liquid soap forum) and I add tea tree oil to the paste. I dilute it to the consistency of shampoo or a little runnier. I put this in a jar with about 20 little cotton rounds then add more soap to cover. 

They use this to clean their face whenever they have breakouts.

To clarify, I add tea tree oil to the paste and then dilute *with water* to the consistency of shampoo. . .


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 19, 2015)

Pine tar soap has proven to be good for that.  You can do a search on this forum and find info.


----------



## SoapStephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

I would also recommend Tea Tree Essential Oil for this issue!


----------



## Deola (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry I came in without introducing myself first.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Mar 19, 2015)

Tea tree essential oil and lemongrass essential oils are good!  I've heard very good results from a 100% lard bar washed twice a day (morning and night).  Hope you find what you're looking for!  Good luck!


----------



## jade-15 (Mar 19, 2015)

I use a salt bar on my face. 75% salt, 80% coconut oil, 15% avocado or olive, 5% castor and 20% superfat.  Soaking the essential oils in salt overnig really helps to anchor the scent.


----------



## Deola (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 20, 2015)

I really like this from Cathy Miller's page:
http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html#AcneSoap

You may be able to get small quantities of herbs from a local health food store. 

It is also very helpful to alternate - I alternate between three bars. A salt bar, this bar (or store-bought sulfur bar) and a regular bar.


----------



## ntos (May 26, 2015)

Activated charcoal bentonite clay draws toxins from skin here's my black bar olive, coconut, palm, avocado, shea and cocoa butters castor oil coconut milk instead of water no fragrance


----------



## FerrisWheel (Aug 13, 2015)

jade-15 said:


> I use a salt bar on my face. 75% salt, 80% coconut oil, 15% avocado or olive, 5% castor and 20% superfat.  Soaking the essential oils in salt overnig really helps to anchor the scent.



A 175% bar?  You really do give it your all!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 13, 2015)

FerrisWheel said:


> A 175% bar?  You really do give it your all!




I don't know if that was serious or a joke........


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 13, 2015)

FerrisWheel said:


> A 175% bar? You really do give it your all!


 
You don't count the amount of salt into your recipe when entering it into soapcalc.  The salt is an addition not part of the recipe.  HTH in case you were serious.


----------



## FerrisWheel (Aug 13, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> You don't count the amount of salt into your recipe when entering it into soapcalc.  The salt is an addition not part of the recipe.  HTH in case you were serious.



I was just joking.

My English sense of humor!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 13, 2015)

Regardless, quoting a 5 month old post in an inactive thread is the comedy equivalent of explaining the joke - takes away all the humour and is just poor form.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 13, 2015)

I feel that's a bit harsh. Ferris wheel is only new. We have all accidentally commented on an old post without realising at some point in time. I know I have!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 13, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I feel that's a bit harsh. Ferris wheel is only new. We have all accidentally commented on an old post without realising at some point in time. I know I have!




True, many people do it - and the modmins point out that bringing up old threads unnecessarily is not considered good form here


----------



## Saponista (Aug 13, 2015)

As I said, it's happened to me before. I just felt your wording was a little harsh.


----------



## FerrisWheel (Aug 13, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Regardless, quoting a 5 month old post in an inactive thread is the comedy equivalent of explaining the joke - takes away all the humour and is just poor form.



Blimey! :Kitten Love: :sad:


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 13, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I just felt your wording was a little harsh.



I just chalked this up to the little TEG and lack of restful sleep.  I've noticed this in a lot of new parents.  :wave:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 13, 2015)

And established ones, ask me how I know:Kitten Love:


----------



## Susie (Aug 13, 2015)

I found nothing harsh in what was said.  It was just a statement of fact.


----------

